
Ask HN: YouTube Channels You Recommend? - andy_ppp
Hi Hacker News!<p>I realise I&#x27;m extremely late to the party but I&#x27;ve recently got into YouTube channels (over the last year or so) and am somewhat addicted to a few. I was looking for some people discussing Art&#x2F;Modern Art on their channel and then it dawned on me: which channels (preferably non-tech) do Hacker News people recommend?<p>Here is some of my favourites:<p>Agadmators Chess Channel: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;channel&#x2F;UCL5YbN5WLFD8dLIegT5QAbA<p>John Darko: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;channel&#x2F;UCQIcXQ2n0sa-7CD0NtqnrrA<p>A different kind of bias (UK Politics) https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;channel&#x2F;UCj1_pZ7vmxnhy5clIcMVJtg<p>PBS SpaceTime: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;channel&#x2F;UC7_gcs09iThXybpVgjHZ_7g<p>Richard J Murphy (Tax + Economics, one for the future): https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;channel&#x2F;UCGlMOIZ1A3zluwLXTGpzZfw<p>Bake with Jack: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;channel&#x2F;UCTVR5DSxWPpAVI8TzaaXRqQ<p>There&#x27;s obviously loads more, would be great to hear what&#x27;s good according to the community here. Thanks!
======
linsomniac
Machining, but very entertaining: This Old Tony -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/featony](https://www.youtube.com/user/featony)

Debunking using extreme video editing skills: Captian Disillusion -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/CaptainDisillusion](https://www.youtube.com/user/CaptainDisillusion)

"History worth remembering" \- The History Guy -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4sEmXUuWIFlxRIFBRV6VXQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4sEmXUuWIFlxRIFBRV6VXQ)

Commentary and analysis about (largely historic) technology: Technology
Connections -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCy0tKL1T7wFoYcxCe0xjN6Q](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCy0tKL1T7wFoYcxCe0xjN6Q)

Social commentary: Patriot Act -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCarEovlrD9QY-
fy-Z6apIDQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCarEovlrD9QY-fy-Z6apIDQ)

Cooking, lots of cussing, but making it look easy: Nat's What I Reckon -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCEFW1E8QzP-
hKxjO2Rj68wg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCEFW1E8QzP-hKxjO2Rj68wg)

Cooking, family friendly (my daughter described it yesterday as the opposite
of Nat's): Cowboy Kent Rollins -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClrMJRlvoyoWsVlB-7c61PQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClrMJRlvoyoWsVlB-7c61PQ)

------
mindcrime
EEVBlog -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/EEVblog](https://www.youtube.com/user/EEVblog)
(Electronics)

3blue1brown -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYO_jab_esuFRV4b17AJtAw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYO_jab_esuFRV4b17AJtAw)
(Maths)

Adventures with Purpose -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNTuVMv2WRVnYcgJx7DjNPQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNTuVMv2WRVnYcgJx7DjNPQ)
(Diving and finding cool shit)

Jiggin' with Jordan -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClqx4vYPFEKZD-i6VcL3qsw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClqx4vYPFEKZD-i6VcL3qsw)
(Diving and finding cool shit)

Lex Fridman's AI Podcast -
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLrAXtmErZgOdP_8GztsuK...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLrAXtmErZgOdP_8GztsuKi9nrraNbKKp4)
(Interviews)

ThePrime Thanatos -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/ThePrimeThanatos](https://www.youtube.com/user/ThePrimeThanatos)
(Synthwave)

Far North Bushcraft & Survival
-[https://www.youtube.com/user/phreshayr](https://www.youtube.com/user/phreshayr)
(Bushcraft & Survival)

Corporal's Corner -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/recall5811](https://www.youtube.com/user/recall5811)
(Bushcraft / Camping / Survival)

Reallybigmonkey1 -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/Reallybigmonkey1](https://www.youtube.com/user/Reallybigmonkey1)
(Bushcraft / camping / survival / cooking)

Jamal_AKA_Jamel -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/jayglol](https://www.youtube.com/user/jayglol)
(music reactions)

618 Fishing -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3O2oKD-H2sHkFdEhii0P1w](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3O2oKD-H2sHkFdEhii0P1w)
(fishing)

David Decker -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCb9_38PzzLNRzA5Vb3EW45g](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCb9_38PzzLNRzA5Vb3EW45g)
(firefighting in Newark, OH)

South Metro Fire Rescue PIO -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCeQ92NVNJQvuRuQ8GVAlytw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCeQ92NVNJQvuRuQ8GVAlytw)
(firefighting near Denver, CO)

Tactical Bassin' \-
[https://www.youtube.com/c/tacticalbassin](https://www.youtube.com/c/tacticalbassin)
(bass fishing)

